# Nonres over the counter?



## utahhunter (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi,

Hope someone can help me with some questions I couldn't find answers for on the ND G&F web page.

Last year while bird hunting I jumped a good number of whitetails. I was thinking this year it would be fun to hunt for both birds and take an anterless deer too. So while out in the field with my shotgun, I'd be carrying a .44 magnum, legal in ND for deer.

I can't find out if this is legal. I also can't find on the website if anterless (I just want the meat) tags are available over the counter to non-residents and if so what the cost is. The only cost for NRs I found were for the bow hunt.

I'll be up in Williams and Divide county. If anyone has knowledge of the rules for this or can point me in the right direction I'd appreciate it. Thanks and have a great season everyone.

Mike


----------



## H2OfowlND (Feb 10, 2003)

You would have to check with the NDGF or call the county auditor and check to see if they do that. I've heard of it in the past of the auditors having deer tags in their offices to hand out over the counter to residents, not sure it that works for NR. Just make a phone call Monday morning and you'll get your answer. When do you plan on coming here anyway?

H2OfowlND


----------



## slough (Oct 12, 2003)

I've heard it is legal to do that, but best to check with the proper authorities.

Non-res antlerless tags can be bought over the internet and are $55 - That is if there are any left for that unit. They mail it to you pretty quickly.


----------



## stevepike (Sep 14, 2002)

It's legal and sloughs pricing sounds right. You can apply online and it will be mailed out shortly thereafter. Hard to say when as there are way too many people who wait until the last minute (or after the last minute) as it is, which I am sure will affect their backlog.


----------



## slough (Oct 12, 2003)

There was just something in the GF Herald today about that. They (G&F)said they send them out the next business day after you apply. For example if you apply on a Friday they send it out on Monday.


----------



## dieseldog (Aug 9, 2004)

divide and williams county is in unit 3a1 and that unit is sold out of tags. There were no doe tags left in that unit as of about a 2 months ago


----------



## utahhunter (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi all,

Thank you for taking the time to help me out. As I discovered, Dieseldog is right, no doe units for unit 3a1. I'll check the legality of doing it with the conservation office and see what I can do about next year.

Looks like this year I'm just chasing birds. I'll try to get over the heartbreak. 

Leaving Friday morning, looking forward to enjoying the hospitality and scenery of your beautiful state. Hopefullly won't be a freeze-my-butt-off year.

Thanks again for the help.

Good hunting,
Mike


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

You'd have to leave your hunting dog in the truck while doing the combo thing. Hunting deer with dogs in ND is illegal.

Shooting deer with a handgun while hunting birds with a dog would still be illegal.

Leave the dog in the truck, get into your hunter orange, shotgun in one hand, handgun on your hip and you're legal.


----------

